#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Συμβουλές για εμβάθυνση στη στατική της πράξης

## θ.τριαντ.

H επαφή μου με τις στατικές μελέτες δεν βρίσκεται ακόμα σε προχωρημένο στάδιο  γι ' αυτό και οι παραπάνω ερωτήσεις.Επειδή θέλω να εμβαθύνω σε αυτό το κομμάτι έχετε να μου προτείνετε καποια βιβλιογραφία ή κάτι άλλο που θα με βοηθήσει?

----------


## Balance

> 5. Να διατηρείς *αμφίδρομη σχέση*


Μπράβο *rigid_joint* εισαι μέσα στο μυαλό μου

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Οκ rigid joint.Το είχα κατά νου  , εξάλλου ,  να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες της ανισοσταθμίας.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω rigid joint...

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Εχεις δίκιο rigid joint.
Aλλα σχετικά με  το θέμα με το γωνιακό υποστήλωμα που συζητούσαμε τις προάλλες , στην ανάλυση του φορέα τελικά  τα είχα ενώσει τα τοιχεία.Ετσι εμπιστεύτηκα τα αποτελέσματα της στατικής μελέτης και προχώρησα στην κατασκευή των ξυλοτύπων.
*** Στην στατική μελέτη με βοήθησε ενας πολύ πιο εμπειρος σε στατικες μελέτες συνάδελφος  και συζητώντας και μαζί του αποφάσισα να προχωρησω...

----------


## sundance

Συνάδελφοι,με βάση ποιό σχήμα μιλάτε?

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Με βάση το θέμα:
http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread.php?373

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Ο συναδελφος αυτός ασχολείται πάνω απο 20 χρόνια με στατικές μελέτες και γι αυτο τον αποκάλεσα εμπειρο.
Ξανακοιτάξαμε μαζί  την επίλυση και διαπιστώσαμε πως τα δυο τμήματα του γωνιακού υποστηλώματος  τα είχα τελικά ενώσει στην ανάλυση.

----------


## Balance

> Δηλαδή τα είχες ενώσει. O noutsaki είπε όμως ότι το software που χρησιμοποιείς δεν έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα.


Ωχχ, όντως εδώ υπάρχει ένα gap.

----------

